# "Bay Leopards & Back Water Rhinos"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Conditional extremes can produce some "extreme success" and the weather has been at both ends of the pendulum lately. From slick glass with shredded water from strong winds overnight to gusting shredded water during the daytime. Strike timing with one eye on the tide and the other on the horizon has kept us in the fish lately. Redfish action over mud/grass continues working it's way into the day in day out approach while water is attempting to heal up with some tide movement or deminishing winds.

Trout action has been best on tide movement of any direction as the water settles out from overnight winds. We continue to have a lot of water in the bays which makes this an unusual Summer Season for sure, no complaints. Elevated tides have been making some approaches easier and that has kept the shoreline plays in full gear for wade fishermen. Working shell reefs also benefits from higher water levels as it pulls more of the structure into play right up to the crest of the reefs. This gives an angler more options and some days that's the extra edge that means the difference between success and limited success. Water levels are the oil that drives the engine, a nice way to contemplate that in reletive terms.

From guests of all skill levels to wildly varying bay conditions, our Guides keep executing with patience and professionalism. The staff here at the lodge cannot go without mention as well. Hats off to everyone! We'd also like to thank Mr. John Thompson with the Ft. Worth Star Telegram for his piece on The Lodge.

We hope you are having a great week, come see us when you get a chance!

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Twitter: @Castaway_Lodge*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Are You In The Office?*

If so, I'm right there with you today.....bummer!

6:45 am Photo editing 
7:30 am Fishing Reports/post up
8:45 am Check on the market
9:00 am Grab some Breakfast Tacos @ El Mexicano to go
9:30 am Payroll, lots of smiling faces
10:30 am Visit with Capt. Chris Cady over airboat maintenance
11:00 am Quarterly Tax Filings including City HOT Tax; State HOT Tax; Sate Sales Tax; Texas Workforce Commission filing

11:40 am done with the office work, check on some Green on 2Cool and shoot you a note......

Technological demands, redtape, beaurocratic requirements of doing business in todays world.......not priceless, more like "endless"...LOL!:work::headknock


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*"Go Back To Bed"*

Looks like we are going to have to "slow play" departure this morning as pretty good squalls are streaming across the mid-coast. We've gotten 2" in the last day or two, everyone needs it.

KK


----------

